# Induction cooktops - 120v or 240v



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

Hexamexapex said:


> Are most full sized induction cooktops 240v? Are 110v induction cooktops big enough for just one pot?


You can get 110V countertop units. Those will be about the farthest you want to go. You will also get what you pay for

The in-counter larger style cooktops are still garbage. There are models out there that have over 10 boards in them. There are also models out there with known heat dissapation issues. Then you will need to buy a set of pots that work with induction cooktops. The list goes on.

If you can't tell already, My opinion is to stick with what's tried and true. If you really want a countertop unit, Go with a Mr.Induction, they do carry a premium, but they will be similar to what restaurants use.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

All full-size induction cooktops are 240V. Some countertop units are 120, but many are 240 (intended for non-US markets). I've had all different types (long story - it involved reverse engineering for product development) and the 120V units are pretty limited in their capability. They are not useful for serious cooking, but are much better than a conventional hotplate. Some 240V countertop units are awesome, some are not - it depends on the power rating. You really need at least 2kW on a unit to do heavy duty work.

I love induction cooktops, and greatly prefer them to gas or any other electric cooktop. They are super fast, easy to control, can be extremely powerful, and best of all the surface doesn't get any hotter than the pan itself so nothing burns onto it. There's a reason commercial kitchens are using induction now, including some very notable restaurants like Le Cirque.

If you're going to do it, I'd advise Mr. Induction or Cooktek. Cooktek is definitely the leader, but their products are not intended for use in a residential environment and you have to develop your own modular array of units. But they absolutely rock.


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

mpoulton said:


> There's a reason commercial kitchens are using induction now, including some very notable restaurants like Le Cirque.


The only induction cooktops I see in commercial are countertop Mr.Induction 240V single units. I see more electric than induction and gas most of all. Induction cooktops are extremely costly to repair compared to commercial gas.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Protocol. said:


> The only induction cooktops I see in commercial are countertop Mr.Induction 240V single units. I see more electric than induction and gas most of all. Induction cooktops are extremely costly to repair compared to commercial gas.


They're not exactly standard equipment in your local Italian joint, but fine dining is definitely starting to adopt induction in lieu of gas. And as far as I've seen, it's almost all Cooktek.


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the brand tips. If you live in a predominantly cooling climate, and cook a lot, they can save a bundle in HVAC costs.


----------



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

mpoulton said:


> All full-size induction cooktops are 240V. Some countertop units are 120, but many are 240 (intended for non-US markets). I've had all different types (long story - it involved reverse engineering for product development) ...



If would be nice if someone makes an induction cooktop with a "bowled" surface so that a rounded-base wok may work. (Take that to R&D  )


----------



## ionized (Jun 8, 2012)

sixspeed said:


> If would be nice if someone makes an induction cooktop with a "bowled" surface so that a rounded-base wok may work. (Take that to R&D  )


Wok induction hobs are available. IIRC, both portable and built-in. Note that I have seen 208/240 V portable (plug-in) hobs. I think the Wok models are available in 208/240. The problem might be to get a wok to match the curve of the hob.


----------

